# BHO and Budder Hash - Everything you want to know...



## Useless

So, I didn't see anything on how to make some BHO (Butane Honey Oil) on the site, so I thought I'd drop some knowledge on you fine folks. 
Let me start by saying I am no expert, I have personally only done about 20 runs. Most of the info contained herein was provided to me by other members of KICC (Keep It Concentrated Crew). Many thanks to Chief SmokingBud, Oil Baron, Oaxacaspice, Eaglesvision and TUG. 

First thing you need is some warnings. 
1) Butane is an explosive gas - all extractions should be performed OUTDOORS. Obviously smoking while doing the extraction is not a good idea. :wink:
2) DO NOT USE PVC or plastic tubing. Butane reacts with some of the chemicals in PVC/Plastic and those chemicals wil be drawn into your oil. Use Stainless Steel tubing or glass. Copper can be used but needs to be thoroughly cleaned immediately after each use because it can varnish. Then the varnish will get drawn into your next batch of oil. 
3) Find a good quality butane. - Here some that have been found to be clean: *COLIBRI, NEWPORT, CORA, CTC, COLTON, DUNHILL, DAVIDOFF, FACKELMAN, WIN, NIBO, SAROME, CALOR GAS MATCH, UNILIGHT, K2, SUPERGAS, VENTTI, VECTOR, and King butane (List from O'Kief website)*
I personally use Blazer brand, it's triple refined. Some cheap butanes contain sulfers, which you don't want in the oil. You can do a mirror test of the butane you would like to use. Spray a decent amount on a mirror and let it evap. If it leaves a heavy residue or smells like sulfer, don't use it. You want almost no residue. (Don't confuse the water stain with a sulfer residue)

OK, get your supplies together i.e. bud, 'tane, tube, pyrex dish. Set a pot/pan of water on the stove and start that boiling. 






Next, after you put on the screens and clamp em down, fill your tube with buds or trim. I use a BHO tube from O'Kief. Really good guy running that biz. You can check them out here:
www.okief.com
and here is a link to a tutorial on there site (same info I am giving you here) :
http://okief.com/butanetutorial.html

Now comes the fun part! Butane usually comes in 6 oz. cans, so that's what size can I am refering to here. 
Inject the 'tane through the tube. Some like to stop after 10-15 seconds, but I just dump the whole can through. You'll know it's done when the can starts to "whistle" a bit. Let all the 'tane drain out of the tube. 
You can run multiple tubes before you purge the 'tane from the pyrex dish if you have a large batch you want to make. Remove bud/trim and set aside. You can chop up the bud/trim again and do a second run of less quality, but I do that in a seperate dish to keep the top quality an medium quality batches seperate. 

Now, go get your pot/pan of hot water and take it OUTSIDE. 
Set the pyrex dish of 'tane and oil in the water, like so:





It'll start bubbling off in a few seconds. 
Once the 'tane is gone you should have some bubbles in the oil. That's trapped 'tane. 





Set the pyrex dish on a heating pad turned to "high". Break the bubbles and start scraping it together. You should get something resembling this: 






Next, on to the buddering up process....


----------



## Useless

OK, so now you've got your oil and you want to budder it up. Again, I must give credit where credit is due, the process of budder hash is courtesy of TUG aka The Unkown Grower out of B.C. 

Some tips on buddering up your BHO/QWISO - 
1) Some strains just won't budder up. I have had the best results using 100% indica strains. 
2) Both Butane & Qwiso extraction work fine.

Basically what you gonna do is "whip" the oil into a budder. Take your oil:




and heat it to 130-140 degrees F using a double boiler. If not available you can just use the heating pad on high again. Get to temp and stir/whip/knead the oil and let it cool.








Repeat until the finished product is a bit like the consistency of "soap". 





Then smoke the best tasting, smoothest and stoniest shit you have ever inhaled! 










Enjoy! Hit me up if you have any questions....


----------



## LdyLunatic

THANK YOU!!!!!   I am ever grateful tho you for sharing that...and also extend thanks to TUG 

I have always heard such good things about budder....and now the hubby and i shall give it a go ..well...the hubby can do it and i will watch....then smoke   ..anything explosive scares the bejeebus outta me


----------



## truthxpride

so this is basically "one hit shit" they say? What if i used the small honey bee extractor. like the one they sell on Everyonedoesit.


----------



## Useless

Truthx - do you have a link or something for the HoneyBee extractor? Never seen it before. The method of extraction is only important in that you have to have ultra clean oil, no particulate matter contaminating it. The budder processing just releases almost all of the other contaminants, leaving almost pure THC. 
Want a really rad high, vaporize this shit in a Volcano and you'll be one Jr. NASA space cadet. lol
Yes, it is quite powerful stuff. Full Melt, Clear Dome as we like to say. Slightly different kind of buzz. Like the diff between smoking and vaping regular ganja.

The only thing I didn't mention is that if your tube does not have a stand like mine does, you might want to wear gloves as the 'tane will freeze the tube. :wink:


----------



## truthxpride

http://www.everyonedoesit.com/online_headshop/Honey_Bee_Extractor.cfm?iProductID=2057&iProductCategoryID=520







> This wonderful honey bee extractor is used for removing the highest quality honey oil from your prime buds!
> 
> The honey bee extractor system uses butane gas to cut the oils and resins off of dried plant material, beware you MUST READ THE INSTRUCTIONS. The honey bee extractor is not for beginners and for expert hands only.
> 
> The Honey bee extractor comes with full instructions and three filters to get you started.


i think it's the same thing except smaller, but you're the expert here


----------



## Useless

Hey truth, does it have a metal liner inside? I couldn't tell for sure in the video. If it's just the plastic or PVC with no liner, I really probably would not use it. I can't say 100% for sure because I am not a chemist and have not done any gas spectrum analysis on the bho  but I have heard numerous times the butane will extract some of the chemicals in plastic and PVC. If it does have a metal liner inside, you're set!


----------

